# Outside



## ronanpoirier

How do I say "outside" in Hungarian? Is it a postposition? Does it have three-ways distinction, like "elõtt, elõl and elé"?

Thanks in advance! _o/


----------



## berty bee

kívül
kinn
These forms aren't distinctions.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Oh, my friend sent me this Magyar Nyelvkönyv Külföldieknek and I learned lots of stufdf I didn't know. But there it says "outside" is "kint".


----------



## berty bee

ronanpoirier said:


> Oh, my friend sent me this Magyar Nyelvkönyv Külföldieknek and I learned lots of stufdf I didn't know. But there it says "outside" is "kint".



kinn and kint are equivalent


----------



## Áyinkó

Szia! Yes it has a 3 ways distinction: 

kívülről - kinn/kint - ki/kifelé
kívülről - from outside
kinn/kint - outside
ki/kifelé - out, to the outside


----------

